# St Andrew Chapel, Hunstanton, Norfolk, September 2016



## HughieD (Sep 21, 2016)

This one was perhaps the most bijoux of all the churches I visited on my Norfolk jaunt. Little more than four walls, did it merit a report? Yes as it is very photogenic as the Chapel of St Andrew sits beautifully surrounded by farmer’s land on a hill just south of Hunstanton, Norfolk. It was a one-cell church and probably dates from the 13th century. It served the parish of Little Ringstead (also called Ringstead Barrett). It is believed to have been abandoned in the second half of the 14th century when the village of Little Ringstead was devastated by the plague in 1349. The building continued to be used as a chapel up until the 16th century but was later converted into a barn, which itself was abandoned in 1940. That’s about all I can find on it so on with the pictures.

It’s like a maze getting through the maize to it:


img7596 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img7597 by HughieDW, on Flickr

It’s simple but beautiful:


img7598 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img7601 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img7602 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img7606 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img7607 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img7608 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img7615 by HughieDW, on Flickr

Thanks for looking!


img7616 by HughieDW, on Flickr


----------



## Mikeymutt (Sep 22, 2016)

Yu are seeing a lot of places I ain't seen hughie.another great report


----------



## HughieD (Sep 22, 2016)

Mikeymutt said:


> Yu are seeing a lot of places I ain't seen hughie.another great report



Cheers Mikey. We'll have to hook up next time and do a 'less-known-churches' tour mate...


----------



## mockingbird (Sep 22, 2016)

what a fantastic ruin of a church! this is the type of place that certainly give off some intrigue, nice job!


----------



## flyboys90 (Sep 22, 2016)

Your right Hughie it is beautiful,well worth the trek through the maize.Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Mikeymutt (Sep 22, 2016)

HughieD said:


> Cheers Mikey. We'll have to hook up next time and do a 'less-known-churches' tour mate...



Of course hughie.give us a shout and if I am free will meet up.show you a few lesser known places too


----------



## HughieD (Sep 22, 2016)

Mikeymutt said:


> Of course hughie.give us a shout and if I am free will meet up.show you a few lesser known places too



That's a deal Mikey!


----------



## Sam Haltin (Sep 22, 2016)

Just a simple church but still has photographic character to it.


----------



## smiler (Sep 22, 2016)

Proper Job, Thanks


----------



## oldscrote (Sep 22, 2016)

love this,looks the builders recycled some roman bricks into the place as well(the arch in picture 5)


----------



## Rubex (Sep 23, 2016)

Lovely stuff HughieD. I'll have to get cracking with my Norfolk Church list soon


----------

